
Show HN: Enterprise League - Free B2B Platform for SME - enterpriselg
Hey!Im part of the team behind Enterprise League and we offer a new free platform where small and medium businesses can market themselves,look for new clients  and potentional suppliers.If  anyone wants to try it ill provide the code for beta access in comments.Any feedback is appreciated.
======
enterpriselg
[https://enterpriseleague.com/register](https://enterpriseleague.com/register)

The code is : BETA - ACCESS

~~~
brudgers
I entered "BETA - ACCESS" and recevied an error saying I had entered the
"wrong code".

~~~
enterpriselg
Can you please try with BETA-ACCESS. We made a mistake in the earlier comment.

~~~
brudgers
The new code was successful. The next screen did not provide a benefit to me.
It requested I work for the site owner's benefit. I still don't know what the
product is and why it might solve one of my problems.

It might be better to have an ordinary landing page that describes the product
and reserve interactivity for people who find the product relevant to their
needs.

~~~
enterpriselg
Yes thank you for the feedback we should have provided our landing page also
.If you still would like to check us out -
[https://enterpriseleague.com/](https://enterpriseleague.com/)

